# '69 GTO M40 transmission service



## jimmyt (Apr 17, 2021)

Is Dextron VI the current/correct transmission fluid to use in my car?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Most use the older Ford based fluids for better shifting.


----------



## jimmyt (Apr 17, 2021)

O52 said:


> Most use the older Ford based fluids for better shifting.


As in Dexron/Merc?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Type F


----------

